# Simon Boccanegra finale



## SanyiKocka (May 6, 2020)

In the final scene of Simon Boccanegra, the dying Simon, after entrusting his position to Gabriel, says his last word "Maria" and dies.
I watched several productions of Simon Boccanegra and found that the understandings towards "Maria" are quite different. In some of them "Maria" refers to Simon's deceased wife (thus you will see Simon look at and stretch his arm to the sky, even in one production Simon's wife comes down and take Simon to the heaven). In other productions "Maria" refers to Simon's daughter Amelia, whose true name is Maria. 
What's your opinion?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Of course it is all supposition just like "did Cavaradossi know the firing squad was going to use real bullets?"

I believe it was his beloved wife Marie that he was referring to. My reason: He would have said "Figlia" if he'd meant his daughter.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

I think he means his wife. I do love the production where ghost!Maria appears and holds him as he dies. 

Of course, it's up to the singers/director. 

Also: I know it's history and all, but is Gabriele really the best candidate? He's a hot-headed tenor with like half a brain cell. Amelia For Doge 2k20


Also, my preference is for him not to stand up for a Dramatic Fall. It's far more heartbreaking if he just doesn't have the strength to stand.


----------



## SanyiKocka (May 6, 2020)

Sieglinde said:


> Also, my preference is for him not to stand up for a Dramatic Fall. It's far more heartbreaking if he just doesn't have the strength to stand.


Same for me. Also in Don Carlo, in many old productions, Posa stood up for a Dramatic Fall as well...I'd like Posa die leaning his body on Carlo's, just like when he sings "Io morro"


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

SanyiKocka said:


> Same for me. Also in Don Carlo, in many old productions, Posa stood up for a Dramatic Fall as well...I'd like Posa die leaning his body on Carlo's, just like when he sings "Io morro"


Oh, yes! I want Carlo and Posa just cuddling as much as possible in that scene. Salzburg 2013 was ideal. And it also had the Lacrimosa. So much of Carlo holding dead Rodrigo and crying over him...

There are some cases where a Dramatic Fall works nicely, like Boris Godunov.


----------

